# Tattoos



## Wingnut (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm getting another one on Tuesday and I'm all excited, I love them. 

I have a dragon (medium size, tribal) on my right shoulder blade, and a cross/ firey thing (a cover up) on my shoulder. I'm eventually going to connect the two tat's. Tuesday, my husband and I are getting our names put on each others ring fingers in elven and my kids names somewhere else (still deciding). And I want to get the star of life on my ankle.

Any of you have tattoos? Or any good tattoo stories?


----------



## Luno (Aug 7, 2005)

http://www.emtlife.com/index.php?showtopic=819&hl=tattoo

There ya go 

I am designing another one, but I have to make it through my next goal first before I can commit it to my body, but I'll post the design up later


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 8, 2005)

Sorry forgot about that post


----------



## vtemti (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Aug 7 2005, 09:45 PM
> * my husband and I are getting our names put on each others ring fingers in elven and my kids names somewhere else (still deciding) *


   :blink: 

They need to be on the smaller size. I have seen too many big ones and think that they are ugly. Just me though.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 9, 2005)

Me too. They will be, small enough that our rings will hide them.


----------



## bloorozez (Aug 9, 2005)

having a friend of mine design 2 of mine. something me ...something perfect... ^___^ 

show you guys later!


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 10, 2005)

Well the star of life looked cheesy so I got the cauducus instead...


----------



## Jon (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Aug 10 2005, 09:38 PM
> * Well the star of life looked cheesy so I got the cauducus instead... *


 Ok.... Alex... help me out here.... getting a cauducus or Star of Life tattoo makes you are PERMANANT whacker.....
  :lol: 

Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 12, 2005)

I admit it.... h34r:


----------



## medic03 (Aug 15, 2005)

hold on, i'll post mine. this tattoo is about 5 years old now. funny thing is that I'm not a fireman anymore, just do EMS now, but I LOVE DOGS. I named then Frankie, Sammy and Dean after the Rat Pack 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ECC (Aug 18, 2005)

Thems are mine!


----------



## HotNoldEMTchick (Sep 9, 2005)

I was browsing and saw this thread...

I just drew out my stencil for my 7th tattoo.  It's a large koi fish that will be on my lower back.  I am planning to do my entire back as an asian theme.... the colors are so beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2005)

I saw more Star of life tattoos in the last two weeks than I ever wanted to see


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 19, 2005)

I bet you did...Did they look corny? I can't imagne it being too good looking after I saw what it would look like on me.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 19, 2005)

o.u.c.h.


----------



## namaste1967 (Sep 20, 2005)

How 'bout a "W" on each butt cheek????????? When you bend over it says "WOW"
  :lol:    :lol:    :lol:    :lol:    :lol:


----------



## Jon (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Sep 19 2005, 11:44 AM
> * I bet you did...Did they look corny? I can't imagne it being too good looking after I saw what it would look like on me. *


 Ok.... I've read this several times, and still can't understand it... I guess I'm not blonde and/or female.... could someone spell it out....

PM me

(Oh wait... you can't  .....(j/k, Matt....I know you will fix it when you can  )

Jon


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by namaste1967_@Sep 20 2005, 04:02 PM
> * How 'bout a "W" on each butt cheek????????? When you bend over it says "WOW"
> :lol:    :lol:    :lol:    :lol:    :lol:     *


 That is soooo wrong.

Funny, but wrong.

 :lol: LMAO :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Sep 20 2005, 06:14 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Sep 20 2005, 06:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Sep 19 2005, 11:44 AM
> * I bet you did...Did they look corny? I can't imagne it being too good looking after I saw what it would look like on me. *


Ok.... I've read this several times, and still can't understand it... I guess I'm not blonde and/or female.... could someone spell it out....

PM me

(Oh wait... you can't  .....(j/k, Matt....I know you will fix it when you can  )

Jon [/b][/quote]
 My first post on here I was saying I was going to get a star of life tattoo, I sketched some and put them on to see what it would actually look like and it looked Cheesy, that's why I got the cauducus instead.
So when you said you saw a lot of them, I was asking if any of them looked cool or if they looked cheesy.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Sep 21 2005, 08:53 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Sep 21 2005, 08:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first post on here I was saying I was going to get a star of life tattoo, I sketched some and put them on to see what it would actually look like and it looked Cheesy, that's why I got the cauducus instead.
So when you said you saw a lot of them, I was asking if any of them looked cool or if they looked cheesy. [/b][/quote]
 Ok....

Some did look cool, but it was also funny to realize how many folks will brand themselves as whackers for life.


----------

